
Marko, EBay’s Cutting-Edge UI Tool, Is Open Source and Newly Updated - gerosan
https://www.ebayinc.com/stories/news/marko-ebays-cutting-edge-ui-tool-is-open-source-and-newly-updated/
======
ckluis
Claims an order of magnitude performance increase over react, inferno, preact,
& vue. Looks interesting.

